# Gute Anlage fürs Zimmer!



## layout123 (11. Februar 2010)

Hey, ich möchte ne Anlage für mein Zimmer, wo ich einfach nachhause komme, Anlage mit Fernbedienung anschmeiß und guten Sound & guten Bass genießen kann.. kann auch selber zusammengestellt sein mit i.welchem Kack..
Welche möglichst Preiswerten Empfehlungen habt ihr da? MFG!


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein 5 CD Changer von Thomson
Thomson MS2300
Netter Bass und kann auch echt laut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fernbedienung is natürlich dabei^^
Würde ich empfehlen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an, was "Preiswert" für dich ist.


----------



## Shaxul (12. Februar 2010)

Welche Anlage für dich Sinn macht, liegt vor allem auch daran, wie groß dein Zimmer ist.
Generell würde ich empfehlen, mich bei ebay nach einem gebrauchten Vollverstärker, einem CD-Player und ein paar Lautsprechern umzusehen.
Da bekommt man ab 200,- schon ein brauchbares System zusammen, wenn man nicht unbedingt das optisch schickste und neueste haben muss.


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. Februar 2010)

Kauf dir am besten eine richtige Anlage.

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aULpFqR8APQ


----------



## KARUxx (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein Turm von Yamaha (mit 2 CD, Kassette, Radio....) 

Schon bisschen älter hat aber mal richtig was gekostet...




Dazu hab ich 2 Magnat Echoholz Boxen mit 150 W.




Ist eine nicht ganz Billige Anschaffung aber so was hält ein Leben Lang und hat eine super Qualität.


----------



## rebotic (21. Februar 2010)

Ich schwöre ja auf meinen alten Onkyo TX-200 mit seinen 40 Watt AC Boxen...ist halt schon etwas betagter aber es reicht.

Wenn du bumms haben willst kann ich z.B. Bose(noch nie drückten Satelliten schöner) oder HarmanKardon empfehlen.Letzteres steht bei uns in der Küche und tut seit Jahren seinen Dienst.

In welchem Bereich möchtest du dich denn Preislich bewegen?


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja die hier im Auge und werd sie mir dann in der neuen Wohnung wohl zulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Heimkinosystem


----------

